
World's First Patented Unhackable Computer Ever - GordonS
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/microsafex/worlds-first-patented-unhackable-computer-ever
======
100100010001
It looks fake. The highest reward is 150 and it’s already gone (with one
backer claiming it). The other two rewards are 5 bucks for updates and 20 for
a T-shirt. I’m not sure how they will get 870,000 dollars from that. Also it
says it can protect data being transmitted. I guess that works if you mail
your laptop to your friends so they can see a picture?

